# Mi PC no enciende y, cuando enciende, se bloquea



## yobany (Jun 25, 2010)

Desde hace algún tiempo he venido presentando un problema con mi PC que no he podido resolver, pese a los intentos. El problema está relacionado con el bloqueo y la no señal que presenta el equipo. Es decir, luego de que el equipo carga el sistema (XP) y de que ha estado funcionando por unos 8 minutos, se bloquea. Otras veces, al encender el equipo, resulta que no da señal de video, pese a que el monitor se encuentra bien conectado. Entre las cosas que he realizado para intentar solucionar el problema se encuentran las siguientes: Limpieza de la motherboard, limpieza de los módulos RAM, limpieza de los ventiladores, aplicación de pasta térmica sobre el procesador, cambio de módulos RAM por otros. No sé si el problema se deba a un fallo de las memorias RAM (pero no sé si sea esto, dado que he cambiado las memorias,y el problema continúa), un fallo en el procesador, o en el disco duro. Podría ser que se deba al sistema operativo, pero descarto esta idea, porque el equipo ha sido formateado recientemente.
De antemano, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2010)

¿No tiene capacitores inflados?













Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

Ese problema yo lo conozco....

Que tipo de disco duro tienes???? 
ATA????

el chiste es que mi maquina cuando se calienta el disco duro se bloquea.... lo saque y asunto arreglado.... si no es eso....

creeria que es el procesador....


----------



## yobany (Jun 25, 2010)

He revisado cuidadosamente y no encontré ningún capacitor inflado.

El disco duro es SATA (Samsung). En cuanto al calentamiento de éste, lo curioso es que el bloqueo se da pasados pocos momentos de haberse encendido el equipo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2010)

¿Probaste otra fuente?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

> El disco duro es SATA (Samsung). En cuanto al calentamiento de éste, lo curioso es que el bloqueo se da pasados pocos momentos de haberse encendido el equipo.



si..si... a mi me pasaba lo mismo....

a veces duraba mucho....y a veces ni prendia....

algo raro pasaba con el disco....
lo saque y se soluciono... no te digo que ese sea tu problema... pero puede ser una de las causas...


----------



## chapin (Jun 25, 2010)

no has probado con otra tarjeta de video?


----------



## vdfe (Jun 25, 2010)

al parecer es problema de calentamiento, como dicen, puede ser el disco duro, o el procesador, sobre todo si la pasta termina no es muy buena. e visto que suelen utilizar pasta de la baratona, yo utilizo tubitos de thermaltake, de 50 pesos, contiene lo suficiente para un micro, revisa si la pasta es buena, o lo del disco duro, probando con otro disco.


----------



## jreyes (Jun 25, 2010)

Prueba cambiando la fuente de poder.


Adiosín...!


----------



## yobany (Jun 25, 2010)

Gracias a cada uno de ustedes por sus sugerencias. Quiero contarles que nuevamente intenté con otros módulos de RAM (DDR II) -los que uso en otra computadora que sí funciona- y tampoco logré obtener un buen resultado. Además, puse la memoria RAM del equipo que está fallando en el equipo que funciona, y no dio señal de video, a pesar de que la máquina encendia normalmente. Es más, ni siquera los leds del teclado encendieron. Esto me hace pensar que la RAM está mala. Sin embargo, hay algo que quiero comentar, y es que luego de hechas estas pruebas, el equipo no ha vuelto a cargar el sistema; sólo advierte de que no hay señal de video. A propósito del video, quiero contarles que el computador tiene una tarjeta nueva, por lo que descarto que se deba a problemas asociados con esta tarjeta. 
En cuanto a la fuente de poder, no entiendo por qué habría de cambiarla, si el computador enciende normalmente. 
Finalmente, desearía que me explicarán lo de "sacar el disco duro". Quizás, lo que debo hacer es dejarlo conectado pero por fuera del chasis? ´Del mismo modo, si el computador no carga el sistema, a qué puede deberse esto (teniendo en cuenta que antes sí lo hacía, a pesar de bloquearme en pocos minutos)? Y, en relación con el procesador, si sustituyo el de la computadora que tiene problemas, con otro que sea compatible, no debo más que instarlo, o debo hacer algo adicional?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

> Finalmente, desearía que me explicarán lo de "sacar el disco duro". Quizás, lo que debo hacer es dejarlo conectado pero por fuera del chasis? ´Del mismo modo, si el computador no carga el sistema, a qué puede deberse esto (teniendo en cuenta que antes sí lo hacía, a pesar de bloquearme en pocos minutos)?



Te voy a contar mi experiencia y se entiende que cada caso es diferente...
yo tenia un disco duro en mi maquina de los viejitos de 10Gb, y ya no me fue suficiente y compre otro...de esos SATA que tienen un cable y una conexion medio rara...los puse juntos.... en su respectivo lugar.. estuvo funcionando bien durante un 1año aprox no recuerdo, y de repente empezo con los sintomas que tu mencionas... 
al principio pense que era un virus pero lo descarte porque no entraba ni al sistema operativo.... por lo tanto era imposible.... después pense que era el procesador que creo es el unico aparte de la fuente que tiene protección térmica... y le cambie el ventilador quite el disipador le puse una cremita blanca que lleva... en fin le hice de todo...  y seguía igual....  se me ocurrió quitar el disco 10gb y nada... 
me estaba dando por vencido y se me ocurrió dejarla destapada y el problema era menos... por fin decidí sacar el disco del chasis con el cable conectado obvio... y ya no tuve problema....
a mi no me importa tenerlo fuera... pero te serviria... para que hagas la prueba....


----------



## vdfe (Jun 25, 2010)

puedes probar desconectando el disco duro que tienes y ponerle otro para descartar el disco duro, otra cosa, cuando empezó a fallar?, cuando le pusiste la nueva tarjeta de vídeo? o antes, tendrias que hacer pruebas desconectado algun otro dispositivo, ya sea dvd, ram, lector de tarjetas, etc, saludos y cualquier avance comenta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2010)

Algunas tarjetas de video traen problemas (aunque sean nuevas), podrias probar sin ella.

¿Te fijaste en la bios, las tensiones de la fuente? Algunas fuentes andan "un poco bien" y confunden .

Podés probar durante el encendido F8 y habilitar VGA a ver si te abre video.

Saludos !


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 26, 2010)

Primero lo primero, debes aislar el problema identificando si es un problema de hard o de soft. Arranca el PC con un sistema operativo del tipo live-cd puede ser otro xp o linux a ver si mantiene el problema. De ese modo sabriamos que el sistema operativo no es y es una falla de hard..

Al margen que dice el setup con el tema de ahorro de energia? muchas veces tanto desde el sistema operativo cuando se apaga el disco rigido, o el video, se termina colgando la maquina. Deshabilita tanto desde el panel de control el ahorro de energia (todo en nunca) y desde el setup y postea


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 26, 2010)

Desmonta tambien la fuente y revisa los condensadores electroliticos no esten abollados o si hay manchones de haber dejado liquido. (Es fail y rapido 4 tornillos)

Si sacas el disco y despues funciona podria ser que la fuente no tenga suficiente potencia, desconecta todo lo que puedas, CD, targetas pci ...

Las fuentes tambien fallan mucho, hoy en dia menos 520W es lo minimo.
Si tieenes otro pc con una fuente de 300W haz la prueba.


----------



## cuadaitheoir (Jun 26, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Primero lo primero, debes aislar el problema identificando si es un problema de hard o de soft. Arranca el PC con un sistema operativo del tipo live-cd puede ser otro xp o linux a ver si mantiene el problema. De ese modo sabriamos que el sistema operativo no es y es una falla de hard..
> 
> Al margen que dice el setup con el tema de ahorro de energia? muchas veces tanto desde el sistema operativo cuando se apaga el disco rigido, o el video, se termina colgando la maquina. Deshabilita tanto desde el panel de control el ahorro de energia (todo en nunca) y desde el setup y postea



Estaba por decir justamente lo del live cd si funciona perfectamente de esa forma, (la dejas una hora o un tiempo prudencial usandola, de paso probas un live cd de linux ) en ese caso son los drivers, proba con otros desde la pagina del fabricante de tu placa de video, lo del live cd es muy bueno porque si tu windows es UE puede generar esas fallas, por mas que sea una instalacion de cero.

Te recomiendo que particiones el disco en 2 unidades, una sola para windows y los programas y la demas para tus datos, asi de volver a tener que formatear lo haces sin problema alguno, es mas existe un programa que use en Windows seven y tambien en xp tanto 32 como 64 que te guarda las configuraciones de tus programas se llama Acronis True image, lo bajas de la pagina de Western Digital es una utilidad para los discos Western pero funciona con cualquier otro disco, no lo probe con unidades IDE pero debe funcionar.

Con respecto a las memorias, limpia los contactos con una goma blanca o con alcohol isopropilico, tenes la precaucion de dejarlo secar mas de lo indicado, es mas rocialo en un servilleta y limpia los contactos, no rocies directo a la memoria, y los slot sopletealos bien, si lo haces a pulmon cuidado con la saliva! tragar antes de soplar .

El que la placa madre se nueva no implica que pueda venir fallada, pero es mejor ir de a pasos, si es necesario desarmas todo y probas, ej: pones solo la placa micro y memorias y la fuente sobre una mesa de madera donde nadie te moleste y la encendes y ves que entres al Bios sin problemas, y le pones la opcion de Default y la dejas 10 min aprox si funciona ok le pones el disco solamente y asi... el tema es que si la placa madre no trae video onboard, podes empesar testeando la placa en la otra PC y siempre usando los drivers correspondientes!.

Con paciencia y de forma metodica podes saber que es en cuestion de una hora como maximo, salvo que sea el problema de Windows y en ese caso sumale la instalacion de cero de todo.

(Perdon si dije algo demaciado obvio mi intencion es ser lo mas claro posible ya que no se el nivel de experiencia del que pregunta, y mi intencion es facilitarle lo mas posible una ayuda)


----------



## Helios (Jun 26, 2010)

Tambien pense lo mismo de usar un live cd, en ocasiones llega a ser problema del sistema, que no carga bien los controladores. A mi me sucedio con una PC, que al principio se colgaba el sistema, luego se reiniciaba sola finalemetne no pasaba de el inicio de XP, resulto que en parte era la fuente, que al poco rato tronó y a un disco duro dañado.
Lo que hice, con ayuda de un ingeniero (no lo soy, pero voy para tecnico), es checar la fuente, se le cambio, se puso un segundo disco duro como maestro, y el original como esclavo, luego se instalo XP en el mestro y de ahi se reparó el esclavo, y problema resuelto, termino siendo el disco y el sistema, he oido que despues de un tiempo XP llega a tener problemas, aunque dices que la formateaste... O tambien como dicen, los controladores, a veces esas cositas te fastidian todo ¬¬. Bueno, prueba esto y las demas soluciones, algo tiene que ser. Suerte


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Yovani....

Un petición personal...

Si lo resuelves podrías poner como lo resolviste.... nos podría servir a algunos..... 

De  antemano gracias....


----------



## yobany (Jun 27, 2010)

Quiero contarles a todos ustedes que, luego de intentar una y otra vez, pude resolver el problema de mi PC. Luego de hacer cada una de las cosas que comenté anteriormente, decidí desmontar cada una de las partes internas de la torre: motherboard (habiendo quitado previamente la pila), tarjeta de video, tarjetas RAM, fuente de poder, unidades ópticas y disco duro. Revisé la fuente de poder en busca de capacitores inflados, pero no encontré ninguno. Posteriormente, decidí cubrir o envolver en papel aluminio la memoria RAM, la motherboard y la tarjeta de video. El tiempo que dejé cada una de estas partes no fue mucho. Luego decidí montar todo de nuevo, excepto la tarjeta de video. Al inicio el PC cargó el sistema (XP) y el video trabajo bien; sin embargo, al poco tiempo volvió a bloquearse y el video comenzó a andar mal. Esto me hizo volver a instalar la tarjeta de video y a utilizar otra memoria RAM. Aunque por sólo descarte, volví a quitar y poner la pila. Luego de esto encendí el equipo y quedó funcionando bien.
Esto me hace pensar que el problema tiene que ver con la memoria RAM, y que el problema de que, incluso con otra memoria no diera señal de video, ni cargara el sistema operativo, creo que se debió a un bloqueo, que bien puede ser producido por la fuente de poder.

Antes de terminar, quiero agradecerle a cada uno de ustedes por sus comentarios y sugerencias.

yobany


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 24, 2010)

podes realizar lo siguiente, fijate cerca de la pila de la placa o cerca del chip de la bios hay un jumper de color rojo o azul, es para resetear la bios, es de la siguiente forma, debes hacer puente con el pin que esta libre, entre el 1 y 2, luego precionas el encendido, la maquina no encendera, desconecta la fuente, coloca el jumper como estaba y encende denuevo, eso reseteara la bios, de ese modo la configuracion del bios quedara como de fabrica, el tema de la fuente es importante, por experiencia te comento que he solucionado casos parecidos al tuyo cambiando la fuente, ya que una pequeña variacion de voltaje puede provocar que se cualque algun programa de los chips como del bios, probalo con otra fuente si no te funciona lo del reseteo del bios.


----------

